# Pictures: World's ugliest cat, almost NSFW



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pictures: World's ugliest cat, almost NSFW *

(www.itopstory.com) 
This cat has so many things wrong with it. Where do we start ? The sick hair, wrinkly skin, the bat ears, the bony hips and shoulders, the oversized green eyes, or the bleary-eyed, McDonald's-eating look on his face


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The Owner


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

oh god!, just nasty! I think somethings wrong with it.....would he look any better with hair?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like sumtin I left in the head after a long night.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That is some bad pussy!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't know you guys, he's got a certain mangy charm. All he needs is a sweater and some tiny leg warmers.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I don't know you guys, he's got a certain mangy charm. All he needs is a sweater and some tiny leg warmers.


Ya and a shallow grave..


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Its one of the few pussies I'll stay away from..


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats not a cat... that's Val's dog, Rocky!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

wgciv said:


> Thats not a cat... that's Val's dog, Rocky!


OH NO! LMAO


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Holy hideous....


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

For some really strange reason, I think it's cute. I have NO CLUE why....


----------

